# Need Some advise



## impact (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm 14 and im intrested in powerlifting but im unsure how to

get in there if anyone has an idea since most powerlfiters

seem be 21+

im

113.1 lbs (51.4 kg)

hieght : 164cm

i can lift 23.1 lbs (10.5 kg) lbs with one hand 15 - 20 times.

Im only 14.


----------

